
Ask HN: What are some of the best written macOS apps? - cauchyk
I&#x27;m looking for github repositories of applications. Note, I do not care how many stars&#x2F;forks a repo has or how useful the application itself is. I&#x27;m looking for well structured tested code that can serve as a reference to write a macOS application.
======
kernelcurry
I don’t have any off the top of my head (helpful... I know), but I do have a
tip that might save you some headaches down the road:

Remember to support Case Sensitive file system partitions.

This has bit me A few times and is a very annoying bug to trouble shoot down
the road if you aren’t consistent with your naming structures.

------
mataug
[https://github.com/jaywcjlove/awesome-
mac](https://github.com/jaywcjlove/awesome-mac)

